# sharp stabbing pains very low (poss bladder) - 30 weeks



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi! Hope you are well. Just a quick question. I am getting pains low down in my bladder/vagina. They are stabbing pains that come and go like the baby's got a white hot needle and stabbing me. It's not frequently - just a few times a day and I have to immediately find a bathroom although I am sure my bladder is now the size of a pea!  I am urinating frequently. If I had a UTI would my urine sting (it doesn't)? I am trying to drink plenty during the day but trying not to so much at night as sleeping is becoming impossible.  I have a mw appointment on Thursday but I can't get down there beforehand to get my urine tested.

I'm also waking up in the night with either these pains or what I can only describe as a period pain low down (which comes and goes quickly).

Would this be the start of braxton hicks? It only feels like a low down pain, I presume braxton hicks are the whole belly tightening or am I wrong in that?

Thanks in advance. Bellini xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's really hard to say without examining you. Urine doesn't always sting when you have a urine infection, but I'm more inclined to think it's the position of the baby, especially with the period type pains. I don't think you need to be seen before Thursday, unless things get any worse. People don't always experience braxton hicks as the whole stomach, but it may just be the lower part of your uterus reacting to the babys position. Your midwife will be able to fully examine you,

Let me know how you get on,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you.

Baby is moving lovely so I'm not overly concerned. I'll let you know xxx


----------

